# That stinky dog smell



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

What is your go-to method or can you recommend your favorite product for easily getting rid of the stinky dog smell? I've looked into the dog wipes, dry shampoos, read the arguments about baby wipes, and I don't want to over bathe her by any means as she's not actually muddy or dirty. I have just used warm water on a rag to rub her down but looking to see what you all do when your pups start to have that stinky smell after a while. 
I kind of like the thought of something that might have a nice scent to it, but realize some of those scented products may irritate their skin. I'm just selfish and unrealistic and wish my dog smelled like lavender and fresh linen all the time LOL!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Stinky dog smell? I don't smell any stinky dog smell anymore!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

IME healthy dogs don't have much of a smell to them. Even if they get into something nasty - a little baking soda and hosing them off always works for me. If my dog was getting stinky and it was actually coming from the dog and not a grimy collar I'd be looking for underlying causes. 

That said, I do use some essential oils for flea send tick control that is non irritating and makes them smell all yummy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Most people disagree with me, but I say puppies STINK! 

I read the extra smell has something to do with the mothers having an easier time finding her pups when she returns from hunting in the wild. 

I find it goes away when the puppies get a little older, but in the meantime, it IS the puppy and there really isn't much you can do about it.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Most people disagree with me, but I say puppies STINK!
> 
> I read the extra smell has something to do with the mothers having an easier time finding her pups when she returns from hunting in the wild.
> 
> I find it goes away when the puppies get a little older, but in the meantime, it IS the puppy and there really isn't much you can do about it.


Interesting theory.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> That said, I do use some essential oils for flea send tick control that is non irritating and makes them smell all yummy.



I'm an essential oil junkie! I will have to go check out what YL has for pups... thanks for mentioning that!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't notice my dogs having a strong smell, but it could be I just have a terrible sense of smell, or I am used to it.  

I think I read somewhere that bathing a dog once a month or so is okay. I hate to admit it, but I hardly ever bathe my black and red GSD, though he does run in the rain quite frequently and rinse himself off. I bathe my white shepherd every 2 or 3 months or so, but usually because he gets muddy, and it won't brush off. If you haven't given your pup a bath yet, I don't think it will hurt her unless you're doing it an awful lot. I imagine show dogs are bathed quite frequently in show season.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I also think a problem we will surely face living here is a mixture of the humidity and heat with quick come and go precipitation. I'm in southeast Louisiana y'all and it is 80 freaking degrees here today, yes we wore short sleeves and flip flops for Christmas yesterday... :eye roll:
When it's not only hot but the humidity in the air hits you Iike a brick the minute you step outside mixed with the 15 minute torrential downpours every other day - let's just say I KNOW if it's a recipe for bad hair days and boob sweat for myself, I can only imagine how this high energy puppy will smell after a week or two. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

lalabug said:


> I also think a problem we will surely face living here is a mixture of the humidity and heat with quick come and go precipitation. I'm in southeast Louisiana y'all and *it is 80 freaking degrees here today,* yes we wore short sleeves and flip flops for Christmas yesterday... :eye roll:
> When it's not only hot but the humidity in the air hits you Iike a brick the minute you step outside mixed with the 15 minute torrential downpours every other day - let's just say I KNOW if it's a recipe for bad hair days and boob sweat for myself, I can only imagine how this high energy puppy will smell after a week or two. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have my sympathies. I am in the NE and I am complaining because it is in the 60s today and will continue to rise over night.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have had used for our horse's tail and know people who have used it ,but not myself, for their dogs and worked well. It is 1/3 listerine 1/3 baby oil and 1/3 water in a spray bottle. Cleanse their coat and smells nice. Dry baths always worked if needed. 
For use for the house -not on the dogs-remember people on here mentioned coffee grains absorbing any odor. My sister introduced me to essential oils am really loving them. We use the diffuser and house smells like a peppermint candy cane for Christmas. I mix them with water and use a spray bottle for house. Or the roll on with a carrier oil. Rocky Mountain is a great company. I know using it and beneficial for horses but have not used it on any pets yet and still learning much about them. Loving essential oils.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Most people disagree with me, but I say puppies STINK!
> 
> I read the extra smell has something to do with the mothers having an easier time finding her pups when she returns from hunting in the wild.
> 
> I find it goes away when the puppies get a little older, but in the meantime, it IS the puppy and there really isn't much you can do about it.


I can agree with that.

Puppy breath is the worst thing in the world to me! Smells skunky and gives me a headache. 

But I always hear people say Omg! I love puppy breath!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> I can agree with that.
> 
> Puppy breath is the worst thing in the world to me! Smells skunky and gives me a headache.
> 
> But I always hear people say Omg! I love puppy breath!


I agree, puppy breath stinks really bad too! But some people do love the smell.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My friend has small dogs that she bathes or has groomed way to often. She is used to dogs smelling like some shampoo or another. Midnite went with me to work and you could smell an outdoor kind of smell that comes with them running in the snow, rolling etc. At this time I noticed his ears were missing fur, so I went home and started putting coconut oil on him, within a couple applications he smelled like a coconut. So now what do I do? I melt the coconut oil and dip a thicker paper towel in it and run it across the dogs. It is good for their skin and leaves a light coconut smell. My problem solved:smile2:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You have my sympathies. I am in the NE and I am complaining because it is in the 60s today and will continue to rise over night.


We are having a heat wave, it's 50 degrees today and will probably be below zero tomorrow. I think the Chicago area is the only place that you can wear shorts and have the windows open then have to put the jacket and Heat on in the same day. We can hit all seasons in one day...LOL


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

llombardo said:


> We are having a heat wave, it's 50 degrees today and will probably be below zero tomorrow. I think the Chicago area is the only place that you can wear shorts and have the windows open then have to put the jacket and Heat on in the same day. We can hit all seasons in one day...LOL


It was 70 degrees here over Christmas. It felt like spring! Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

llombardo said:


> We are having a heat wave, it's 50 degrees today and will probably be below zero tomorrow. I think the Chicago area is the only place that you can wear shorts and have the windows open then have to put the jacket and Heat on in the same day. We can hit all seasons in one day...LOL


Great lakes areas. Happens in NY all the time. The best is going from warm and windy to cold with lake effect snow. And non great lakes people don't understand lake effect or enhanced snow with lake effect....


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> Great lakes areas. Happens in NY all the time. The best is going from warm and windy to cold with lake effect snow. And non great lakes people don't understand lake effect or enhanced snow with lake effect....


Try me! I would love to experience some of that lake effect snow about now.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

llombardo said:


> I went home and started putting coconut oil on him, within a couple applications he smelled like a coconut. So now what do I do? I melt the coconut oil and dip a thicker paper towel in it and run it across the dogs. It is good for their skin and leaves a light coconut smell. My problem solved:smile2:



Coconut oil is pretty magical. So many great uses! Do you just run the PT over the top of their coat kind of like as if it were a wipe - don't bother to rub it in I mean? I can imagine that would just cause an oily hairy storm LOL!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

llombardo said:


> I think the Chicago area is the only place that you can wear shorts and have the windows open then have to put the jacket and Heat on in the same day. We can hit all seasons in one day...LOL


Trust me I promise you we are the same here in NOLA. Last week it was 32 when I left for work in the morning with an icy windshield. By late afternoon it was in the high 70's. 40+ degree jump in a matter of hours ain't no joke.  Nothing new that the A/C and heater in my house get used in the same day. It's insane sometimes but I guess you just get used to it! LOL


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't recall ever having had a pup that smelled bad. The pups I have raised were weaned from their mothers' milk before adoption. I also didn't smell puppy breath after weaning.
I consider it more of a health issue when they smell bad (to our standards). What are you feeding the pup and what did she eat at her breeder? Lingering Parvo effect, maybe?


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Try me! I would love to experience some of that lake effect snow about now.




I would just love to experience ANY snow about now LOL! Sometimes we get "freezing rain" and people lose their minds around here. "OMG IT'S SNOWING!!" Literally the last time it actually snowed here everything completely shut down. It was the year after Katrina, not much snow but it did stick and was very pretty. So to say "I'm dreaming of a White Christmas" would be an understatement on my part LOL


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

lalabug said:


> I would just love to experience ANY snow about now LOL! Sometimes we get "freezing rain" and people lose their minds around here. "OMG IT'S SNOWING!!" Literally the last time it actually snowed here everything completely shut down. It was the year after Katrina, not much snow but it did stick and was very pretty. So to say "I'm dreaming of a White Christmas" would be an understatement on my part LOL


Well, we are supposed to have winters here, albeit mild ones, but it doesn't seem to just want to happen. They said on the local news last night that we have not had a White Christmas in 12 years.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lalabug said:


> Coconut oil is pretty magical. So many great uses! Do you just run the PT over the top of their coat kind of like as if it were a wipe - don't bother to rub it in I mean? I can imagine that would just cause an oily hairy storm LOL!


I rub it in gently and go over with a dry paper towel to remove any excess oil.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Rosko is 19ish months old had 2 baths total. Athena is 9 ish months old 1 bath total, Apollo is 7ish months old 1 bath total. All of my dogs live inside on couches, beds, etc... None of them smell. They do have a smell to them but not a bad one. If they come in from rain, or the snow, or mud, myself or the wife will towel dry and brush. A good diet, and frequent brushings seem to do the trick. 
As far as snow I'm in North Indiana and I would gladly trade snow and cold for 80° weather. Enjoy it. Cold sucks.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

In my experience nothing will get rid of the "normal" GSD smell for long. They are known for being one the doggier smelling breeds so some amount of smell is normal. I think most of us don't think our dogs smell because we are used to it. My pup gets a bath at least once a month, more than that if she gets into something gross. I use the cheapest walmart dog shampoo they sell and her fur is great after a bath, very soft, smells like whatever scent the shampoo was for about a week and dosent leave her skin dry. I just give her a bath in the bath tub. I gave her pretty frequent baths when young to get her used to it, she does not like baths but will cooperate with me, you may want to get her used to baths while she is small and easy to control. So unless your pup's smell is a heath issue and not the normal GSD dog perfume you may just have to her used to it.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> I don't recall ever having had a pup that smelled bad. The pups I have raised were weaned from their mothers' milk before adoption. I also didn't smell puppy breath after weaning.
> 
> I consider it more of a health issue when they smell bad (to our standards). What are you feeding the pup and what did she eat at her breeder? Lingering Parvo effect, maybe?



I probably am wording it wrong, I don't mean she smells "bad" particularly, I was really asking as more of a situation when they've been outside running and rolling around and playing, coat gotten a bit wet and air dried, just more of a "wet dog" smell maybe. 
Good points to consider though - She was weaned long before I finally got her. Her stools are normal from what I can tell and it's been a month since the original sickness and hospital check in. I read the notes from the vet as the breeder provided me copies of everything when I picked her up. Apparently her case was much milder than some of her other littermates, though they were all treated with the same measures in the beginning. Breeder was feeding Purina One large puppy kibble - we have decided to go with the Nutro brand kibble and are transitioning that in now with some Purina One. Breeder was giving her half of a dentastix once a day, a pig ear on occasion.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

my dog used to smell when he was young, around 3 ~ 4months.
when i say smell, i mean bad breadth
when i did some reading i read that dogs with bad gut health have bad breadth
so i started giving my dog probiotics, and it went away
it was a peculiar smell, and i wouldn't know what a "puppy breadth" smells like so i don't know what that was

but since i tried probiotics, it went away
just FYI


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We're getting a decent amount of snow this year along with colder temps. The snow seems to help clean their coats, they always feel nice after playing out in it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> I can agree with that.
> 
> Puppy breath is the worst thing in the world to me! Smells skunky and gives me a headache.
> 
> But I always hear people say Omg! I love puppy breath!


I confess, I love puppy breath. Makes me kinda sad when they lose that smell.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

lalabug said:


> I would just love to experience ANY snow about now LOL! Sometimes we get "freezing rain" and people lose their minds around here. "OMG IT'S SNOWING!!" Literally the last time it actually snowed here everything completely shut down. It was the year after Katrina, not much snow but it did stick and was very pretty. So to say "I'm dreaming of a White Christmas" would be an understatement on my part LOL


It was 91 here by 7am. The only snow around here comes in an aerosol can, and Santas needed to wear lots of deodorant.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wish my dog smelled like lavender and fresh linen all the time LOL!! 

consider the effect of this on the dog who has a heightened sense of smell -- It'll be like the guy who has gone nose-blind and bathes in the cheap body spray -- that is how the dog is going to smell himself .

a healthy dog shouldn't have an offensive smell.

too much fooling around with the skin's protective mantle an you will have other problems.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We should not forget that they are dogs and not perfumed people in a furry coat. Unless a dog has fleas, I never bathe them, never have.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

voodoolamb said:


> I can agree with that.
> 
> Puppy breath is the worst thing in the world to me! Smells skunky and gives me a headache.
> 
> But I always hear people say Omg! I love puppy breath!


I am in the "OMG! I love puppy breath" camp!  I have never noticed that my dogs stink, except my very very flatulent French Bulldog!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

cloudpump said:


> Great lakes areas. Happens in NY all the time. The best is going from warm and windy to cold with lake effect snow. And non great lakes people don't understand lake effect or enhanced snow with lake effect....


Yup! I am from NW PA, where Lake effect snow was unbelievable. No one else can quite fathom it!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wet dog is wet dog. Nothing can be done about that except to dry them. 

If your puppy has a funky smell other than wet dog or puppy smell, I would be looking at the food.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I find that the truly offensive odors are a symptom of something else going on. Skin infection, detoxing, fleas, allergies, ect... Some of the senior dogs I groom smell terrible, I do not know how their owners can have them in the house. I bath mine as needed with Four Legger organic shampoo. I am allergic to petrochemicals so can't use regular shampoos. I find Four Legger gets rid of odors better than any of the stuff I use to use. It uses essential oils and has a lighter fragrance, rather than making a dog smell like a walking potpourri bag. I go by the rule of if you pet your dog and then feel like you need to wash your hands afterwards, then it is time for a bath. I tend to bath every few month simple to wash off whatever pollution they may have picked up from their environment. If I lived in some pristine wilderness, with crystal clear water for them to swim in, I probably wouldn't need to. But in our daily lives we use a lot of chemicals that aren't good for us or our pets, cleaners, air fresheners, laundry detergent, ect...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

lala quote: Breeder was feeding Purina One large puppy kibble - we have decided to go with the *Nutro* brand kibble and are transitioning that in now with some *Purina One*."

Food could also be a consideration as to why they smell bad.
Personally I would have gone with Fromm's for better quality ingredients.

A Pro-Biotic can support the gut where over 75% of the immune system lies! It is important to keep the gut very healthy!
Human Grade Products:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): 
https://market.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/search?q=Sunday Sundae
*Gut Sense: *(Pro-Biotic & Pre Biotic): GutSense - certified organic probiotic for dogs 


Moms


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

My ten month old GSD has had only one bath in her life. She is a frequent swimmer see Canis aquaticus thread, and sometimes comes in with an overwhelming wet dog smell when it has been raining. There is plenty of manure on this ranch. I sometimes spritz a small amount of some double strength febreze on a bath towel and dry her off. Not natural I know . It says keep out of reach of pets and children and keep out of eyes, but nothing about Call poison Control.It is only a minuscule amount, and she does not lick her own fur much. Febreeze on a bath towel works very well. She eats purina one large breed puppy and smells fine otherwise.


----------

